
Advances in AI are used to spot signs of sexuality - DLay
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21728614-machines-read-faces-are-coming-advances-ai-are-used-spot-signs
======
Houshalter
Discussion here (although this article is better IMO):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15197287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15197287)

~~~
merricksb
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15198997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15198997)

